# Apprenticeship Stability



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eagerbeaver said:


> I was just notified that I got placed with a company for the NJATC's inside wireman program. I was just wondering if I can expect to stay with this same company for the duration (5 years) of my apprenticeship?


Think of every job you have as a one day job and you will do well.

Good luck with the new job...:thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

"Expect"?
I wouldn't....for 2 reasons:

#1 - 
Your local probably has language that basically states: Apprentices get rotated every 6 months.

This is done in an effort to expose an apprentice to many different type of work scenarios...office, retail, industrial, etc.

#2 - 
Who is to say that contractor will be in business in 5 months ~ let alone 5 years!
Who is to say you meet the contractors expectations?
Who is to say the contractor will meet your expectations?


...or I could be flat out wrong!


Good luck!


----------



## eagerbeaver (Jan 29, 2012)

I know I shouldn't have said "expect" in the post above because I know becoming a journeyman takes a lot of hard work and is not just given to you. What I meant to ask is this: is it typical, if you are dependable and hard working, to stay with the same company during your apprenticeship?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

eagerbeaver said:


> Is it typical, if you are dependable and hard working, to stay with the same company during your apprenticeship?


It does happen, but it has been my experience that it is a rare occurrence.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

eagerbeaver said:


> What I meant to ask is this: is it typical, if you are dependable and hard working, to stay with the same company during your apprenticeship?


I'm not so sure you'd want to stay with the same company for all 5 years. That's sort of like learning inside a bubble. Does not make for a well-rounded tradesperson.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Celtic said:


> "Expect"?
> I wouldn't....for 2 reasons:
> 
> #
> ...


I do not think this matters.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

eagerbeaver said:


> I know I shouldn't have said "expect" in the post above because I know becoming a journeyman takes a lot of hard work and is not just given to you. What I meant to ask is this: is it typical, if you are dependable and hard working, to stay with the same company during your apprenticeship?



I finished a 5 year apprenticeship with the same company. Have yet to see any apprentice for that matter get "rotated" to another company.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I was never "rotated" but was fortunate to be in a very diversified shop. Sometimes you just get layed off and are sent to another shop.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Very unlikely IMO. You will more then likely be laid off from a shop or transferred to a different one. I feel sorry for some of the apprentices that haven't been with different shops as they are (generally) not exposed to a broad amount of different work. I have been fortunate enough to see a small bit of industrial as well as small-very large commercial. 

Getting transferred is not a bad thing. They have quit transferring currently in these troubled times in my area as they want to keep people working. 

I have worked with fourth years that hadn't bent any conduit as he hadn't been transferred.

If a shop really likes you they can get you back through a number of ways more then likely.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

My local doesn't require apprentices to rotate but gives them the option after two years or after 6 months of road work. I have been with three smaller shops in the year since I have started. Don't let yourself get in a rut. If you spend a long time doing the same thing and aren't learning anything, say something to your foreman. If that doesn't work mention something to your training director. I worked with another apprentice who played in the dirt for over a year and he struggled doing simple TI work.

Stay the hell away from roadwork as much as possible.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

brian john said:


> I do not think this matters.


I quit an EC while I was 2nd or 3rd year.....I decided we weren't a match when on a resi. service change, he told me to turn all the breakers ON - and then he plugged in the meter. :blink: 
Why on earth would anyone do that on a resi. service swap?


----------



## eagerbeaver (Jan 29, 2012)

That's true, I didn't think about the different exposure that getting rotated would provide. I just hope that if I get rotated I don't go through a period of unemployment between rotations. I guess I will just have to hope for the best


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

Most likely, you will be rotated and laid off.....possibly fired:laughing:

Seeing different "country" is not a bad thing. It sucks having to get used to new people, companys and adjusting to the flow of new jobs, but in the long run, you will be much better off. You will be well rounded, know how to interact with new people easily, and most important.....you will learn how to deal with assholes....cause you are going to meet them:laughing:


----------



## eagerbeaver (Jan 29, 2012)

Was your apprenticeship through the Union?


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

One guy that I went through the apprenticeship with worked for a little over 30 contractors during his 5 year apprenticeship. Complete piece of chit. I knew based on his school work he would not last and he didn't, he turned out and was canned from almost every contractor he worked for until he finally gave up realizing this trade was not for him.


----------

